# How do you forget about it?!!



## lisse (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi,

I would appreciate any advice that can be given on "relaxing and forgetting about getting pregnant".

Our consultant recently told us that it could be possible for us to get pregnant naturally and that I need to relax and forget about it.  I am sure you will all agree that this is easier said than done!!

Does anyone have any advice or tips on how to do this?  Did anyone get pregnant naturally when they just relaxed and forgot about it?

I just found out today that another member of our family is pregnant and my heart is breaking.  I just don't know how to cope with it all never mind relax!

Lisse xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Lisse

  I wish people wouldn't say things like that - they should know that it is easier said than done!

I would try and book in some things to look forward to e.g. Meals out, weekends away, holidays, theatre trips etc... This always helped me. I also focused on getting my body in good shape - diet, exercise etc...

I didn't get pregnant naturally as my DH had a vasectomy. I have come across a few people who got pregnant naturally after a hysterics copy or a failed IVF.

I also found this site invaluable

KA xxx


----------

